# Any Low Potassium Recipe Ideas



## lisa120779 (May 20, 2009)

Hi everyone, i have had type 1 diabetes for 20 years, i have got Kidney disease and have to follow a low potassium diet, if anyone had any recipes they would be gratefully received, thanks


----------



## sofaraway (May 20, 2009)

I don't have any of my own recipies but wonder if there are any on this site that might be tasty?

http://www.renalinfo.com/us/resources/recipes/


----------

